# 8 killed in metro Atlanta spa shooting spree



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Right on cue. A deranged white man kills 8, including 6 asian "prostitutes." Filibuster going away, mass shooting by a "white extremist" and you get lots of illegal gun control passed into law.

A 21-year-old man from Woodstock, who was captured in South Georgia on Tuesday night, is the suspect in three metro Atlanta massage parlor shootings that left eight people dead, authorities said. Robert Aaron Long was first identified as the suspect in the shooting at Young’s Asian Massage Parlor in Cherokee County that left four people dead and one person injured, according to the sheriff’s office. He is also a suspect in two more shootings at similar businesses in northeast Atlanta that resulted in four more deaths, according to a sheriff’s office spokesman.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Waiting for the next school or mall shooting killing a bunch of kids then it's over. Not sure a sicko killing a bunch of prostitutes is the scenario the libs are looking for. Of course PLM.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Concerning the shooter:
He may have had his reasons, massage parlors are frequently fronts for the Mob, and the masseuses probably stole money from him, and they were probably hookers to boot.

Crocodile tears were shed by the high uppity-ups though.

Quote from the governor: 
Gov. Brian Kemp thanked law enforcement officers for “the quick apprehension” of Long in a tweet. He also sent condolences to the shooting victims.

“Our entire family is praying for the victims of these horrific acts of violence,” he wrote.

He is a palpable liar, and a fraud, he knows what those parlors are: but he had to commiserate, for the sake of appearance. 

If I sound hard , I am.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

What about the family of 4, kids included that were killed for the stimulus check. The checks are killing people, lets pass more laws.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

How do people get so crazy? Nut job. 

I saw a Ted Talks given by an ex-prostitute. I noticed Ted Talks featured almost a dozen women who escaped sex trafficking. Sad.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

A lot of the post seemed irrelevant and wandering, like the Twitter post:

We’re horrified by the news coming out of GA at a time when we’re already seeing a spike in anti-Asian violence. Although details are still unfolding, at least half of the victims appear to be Asian American women. Our hearts go out to the victims & their families. #StopAsianHate

That is political posturing, there isn’t any noticeable hatred of Asians in America.



https://twitter.com/CAPAC


----------



## kl0an (Mar 10, 2021)

MisterMills357 said:


> A lot of the post seemed irrelevant and wandering, like the Twitter post:
> 
> We’re horrified by the news coming out of GA at a time when we’re already seeing a spike in anti-Asian violence. Although details are still unfolding, at least half of the victims appear to be Asian American women. Our hearts go out to the victims & their families. #StopAsianHate
> 
> ...


I beg to differ with you sir.. Over here on the left coast, they're getting attacked and beat up on a regular basis.. I think it's all got to do with the Covid virus and how it started in China.. And these idiots think all Asians are Chinese.. 

The next protest march will have people with signs stating "Asian Lives Matter".

I want to start a march for pro gun groups and our signs will read "Black Powder Matters".. 

Who's with me?!?!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Was it a mostly peaceful shooting ?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

kl0an said:


> I beg to differ with you sir.. Over here on the left coast, they're getting attacked and beat up on a regular basis.. I think it's all got to do with the Covid virus and how it started in China.. And these idiots think all Asians are Chinese..
> 
> The next protest march will have people with signs stating "Asian Lives Matter".
> 
> ...


I stand corrected, but over here on the East coast, I haven’t seen anything but concord with Asians.
There may be attacks going on here too, but I haven’t heard of it. 
I go to an Asian supermarket sometimes, because I enjoy the cuisine. And I fit in with everybody else.

I can’t keep up with the idiocy of America now, and attacking Asians because of COVID , is ludicrous .
Attacking people as a course of action; just to try get even for some imagined wrong, a scapegoating,
is a dangerous turn for America.

And sign me up for Black Powder Matters, it looks like things are headed for open conflict, or combat.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Since we've seen the willingness of democrats in power to murder people (60,000 to 90,000 senior citizens living in nursing homes) I no longer doubt the willingness of democrats to murder anyone in the name of getting the laws passed for their end game.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

kl0an said:


> I beg to differ with you sir.. Over here on the left coast, they're getting attacked and beat up on a regular basis.. I think it's all got to do with the Covid virus and how it started in China.. And these idiots think all Asians are Chinese..
> 
> The next protest march will have people with signs stating "Asian Lives Matter".
> 
> ...


If you believe the news then yes. If you don't, then no. I do not believe the news. 

Are Asians being attacked, yes. Is it more than normal, I doubt it. If you follow it you will see most of the attackers are black. And blacks have had a beef with asians long before Covid came around.

If the number of attacks are going up I dont believe it is because of Covid. I believe its because of opportunity. A lot of people are out of work and have nothing to do. We all know youth get up to no good when they have nothing to do.

I think this whole narrative is being framed to make Trump look bad because he coined the Chi-na virus. Also to make any conservative that follows Trump look bad.

Remember the Media doesn't report news, they tell you what is news.

There are other variants of Covid (U.K. variant, African variant) yet we dont see Limey's or Africans being attacked.

Just sayin'.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

From a twitter post:


Robby Starbuck
@robbystarbuck
·
2h

15 people were shot at a party in Chicago this week and it never trended on Twitter + the national news ignored it. The media never told us the shooter’s name, motive or history. The media only highlights shootings that fit their preferred narrative to stoke division.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> Are Asians being attacked, yes. Is it more than normal, I doubt it. If you follow it you will see most of the attackers are black. And blacks have had a beef with asians long before Covid came around.


Yup...fact.

I've long thought it was envy/jealousy mixed with retribution.

When I lived in Phila in the 80's, there was constant complaining from the black community about the number of Asians running successful businesses on Broad Street.
It never made sense to me. Here we have a group of people, who in some cases can't even speak English....making the American dream come true....while another group (same old group) complains about it.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Zerobama is already calling for "common sense" gun control. As if anything from the left is ever common sense.


----------



## Murby (Jan 29, 2017)

Instead of waiting for all the facts to surface, why don't we partake in rampant speculation? Ya, that always works. 

Prostitution is among the oldest professions in human history. What two consenting adults do is their own business. 

Gun grabbers will always use gun crimes as an excuse to pass laws.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Here in NE Florida, there is a fairly large community of Vietnamese, and there are no "racial attacks" other than black drug gangs killing each other. And innocent bystanders 'cause they can't shoot worth a darn.
As a member of Vietnam Veterans of America our local chapter is asked to help them each year with the Tet Celebration.
Good folks who love America. Conservative, too, having risked their lives to flee communism.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Murby said:


> Instead of waiting for all the facts to surface, why don't we partake in rampant speculation? Ya, that always works.


CNN always has reliable news. Best to see what they have to say.


----------



## Tanya49! (Jun 20, 2020)

I’m hearing it was about sex addiction. His happy ending!


----------



## Murby (Jan 29, 2017)

inceptor said:


> CNN always has reliable news. Best to see what they have to say.


I stay away from CNN and FOX.. Too much garbage.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Murby said:


> I stay away from CNN and FOX.. Too much garbage.


Odd. I thought you liked garbage.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

The information we will hear is the information they want us to hear.
Investigative reporting for the truth is not tolerated.


----------

